# uk I.D PLEASE!



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

{SARAS SUGGESTION  thanks :wave: !!!}
lol ok so were all going to meetup in the uk and dont wanna really well not know who on earth we are chatting to... so please fill this out and post it  Thanks

REAL NAME:
LOCATION:
CHIS NAME:

Post a picture of yourself and your chi if you like (seperate or together whatever you wish) 
Dont worry about doing it right now though.. you have untill November 19th to post here.. if you want to that is.. you could just turn up and we'll guess who you are lol :?  

But yes please post pics of yourself more than anything so we have a an idea of who were meeting with! :wave:  :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i wish i could meet you guys  

kisses nat


ps i hope you all will have a wonderful day


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow nat... your so emotional today. Bless ya cotton socks.. or nylon?! :? If ever your on holiday down here Im sure loads of us will meetup with ya. 

We promise to take loadsa pics... just think of all the cameras and video clips!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> ow nat... your so emotional today. Bless ya cotton socks.. or nylon?! :?



you got me there :wink: oh well ....i'm eating jelly beans and some nougati's ,so i have a bit of comforters :lol: 

ps i'm wearing no socks  

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol me neither... mmm i like jelly babies. the pink one


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> just think of all the cameras and video clips!


I'm gonna bring my video camera and video the whole day


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

me 2  It'll be great... its like there first day at school :toothy7:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol il get mine in early before i forget and this photo is from a few months ago i so need to get my hair done again lol plus all my normal photos are real bad so il just post the mildly bad one ha lol

rite so my name is vicki and the chis i am bringing are def jacob and ruby id love to bring tyke but il see if my other dogs will let him out that day plus he is not te greatest mixer lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol notice how i post the pic with most my face covered he he lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Vicki your so beautiful... like a supermodel  WHAT A POSE  I see you as the face of Versace :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol thanks stef it was for a photo shoot thought that was best one to put up as i minging in pretty much all photos ha ha lol


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

REAL NAME: jayne anderson
LOCATION: dorset
CHIS NAME: Tyson

thought id get mine in now incase i forget!! Come on everyone i wanna see ya!! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow Jayne your exactly how I imagened you... almost anyway. :thumbright: wow.... your so pretty.. you and tyson look like a great team!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> wow Jayne your exactly how I imagened you... almost anyway. wow.... your so pretty.. you and tyson look like a great team!


awww thanks Stef your so sweet  

cant wait to meet u all :wave:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

My full names Jonathan but just call me Jon :wink:, I live near the city, Wolverhampton (about 15 mins away)

I'm 14 years old and I am Clare's (Ozzy&Lily'sMom's cousin) - I'll be coming with Clare and her 2 lovely chihuahua's, ozzy and lily boo  

Here is a pic of me:










Can't wait to see you all on November 19th!!!  

P.S - Feel free to add me to your MSN - my email address is _[email protected]_ and would be nice to get to know you all a bit better


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Me 8) :wave: 

REAL NAME: Sara 
LOCATION: Kingston , Surrey 
CHIS NAME: " Fizzy Dave "


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

REAL NAME: Jodie Bradbury
LOCATION: Ilkley, West Yorkshire
CHIS NAME: Pepi, Mini, possibly Hunny


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

ahhhhhh why does it keep saying im a guest :x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Great pictures everyone :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Jon said:


> My full names Jonathan but just call me Jon :wink:, I live near the city, Wolverhampton (about 15 mins away)
> 
> I'm 14 years old and I am Clare's (Ozzy&Lily'sMom's cousin) - I'll be coming with Clare and her 2 lovely chihuahua's, ozzy and lily boo
> 
> ...


Jon, you look a bit like that Prince Harry person. Cutie patootie (I love reddish hair, just not carrot red). :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Great pictures everyone :wave:


Don't forget to post a photo of yourself Stef


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol I will do... should have sopme recent pics soon... :wave:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > My full names Jonathan but just call me Jon :wink:, I live near the city, Wolverhampton (about 15 mins away)
> ...


lmao! thanks rachael :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

aww Jon you kinda remind me of Flava from Blazin squad if youve seen any pictures of him when he was younger lol


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You all are going to have so much fun!!! Too bad there wasn't one over here. Everyone is so spread out though, it'd be almost impossible.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know it would be great if everyone could meet


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol now that would have to be arranged in YEARS advance!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol yeah but only prob there would be i could never put my chis on a flight would be horrible for them


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

and they would have to go into quarantine to get back into the uk????


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah so its a bit much if only the worls was smaller ha lol


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

we would like to come where have you decided to meet? you've already see pic's of us but i'll post one here to make it easier xxx


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

angela_markovic said:


> we would like to come where have you decided to meet? you've already see pic's of us but i'll post one here to make it easier xxx


sorry i just re-read what i wrote! im a bit dumb tonight!! what i meant to say was have you decided where to meet!! and youve already seen photos never mind! hope to meet you all xxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Angela your so pwetty... your beautiful  And lillo's a looker :wink: I hope you can defo come... shall I put your name on the confirmed list? :?


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

aww thanks  i dont know for sure until closer to the date as i'll have my last exams before finally finishing uni yay!!! hopefully the'll be over by then, (i'll have a half hour italian oral  around that time) but i ont know the timetable at least till i go back to uni. xxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

well i'll put your name on anyway.. and if you changed your mind because of plans and uni just pm me or leave a message. It'll be great if you could attend! Good luck with the whole italian oral.. Im terrible at speaking another language but would love to be a ble to if I could :wave:


----------

